# Porsche SUVs keep getting better too...



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Just recently posted on youtube, Top Gear's review of the new Porsche Cayenne Turbo S.






This things is about as fast as a BMW 6!!!


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

It's not new news........it's the fastest stock SUV sold. Of course, if you're willing to pay a wallet-flattening $95k for an overweight SUV that can't keep up with BMW X5 4.8is (which costs $25k less) in the corners...........then you're just lookin for the brand cachet.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

AzNMpower32 said:


> then you're just lookin for the brand cachet.


That's the whole point. Most of the ones I see at the non-S V6 models. A new RAV-4 V6 would blow them away.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, it turns out you don't need an SUV these days when it comes to Porsches.

They DO seem to be getting better and better:


----------



## BimmerBabe321 (Jun 5, 2006)

great looking car IMO


----------

